# A helpful article



## reaganmarsh (May 2, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

This article is helpful: http://www.alliancenet.org/christward/10-essential-pre-reformation-writings#.VygBJF_3bCR

It addresses 10 pre-Reformation writings that ought to be read, and touches on the value and contribution of each work. That in itself is valuable. (We read several of these at SBTS, and excerpts of a few more, but I'm glad for a refresher with some guidance. 

But I'm even more interested because of another resource linked within this first article. 17th century French Reformed theologian Jean Daille wrote a "Treatise Concerning the Right Use of the Fathers," which I'd never heard of before today. I'm looking forward to reading through this work. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 2, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> A helpful article



Did you forget the link? Or am I just blind?


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 2, 2016)

Yes sir, I forgot the link! Oops! 

OP edited to fix the omission.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 3, 2016)

A followup thought to the article posted above: 

I know that the article links to an ebook of Daille's book. There is a print-on-demand option to purchase it. 

Are POD books any good? I'm unfamiliar with them.


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 3, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Are POD books any good? I'm unfamiliar with them.



They are real books. Most have good paper and bindings.
That is how I published Fisher's Catechism.
https://goo.gl/51dWqd


----------



## earl40 (May 4, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Greetings PB brethren,
> 
> This article is helpful: http://www.alliancenet.org/christward/10-essential-pre-reformation-writings#.VygBJF_3bCR
> 
> ...



I remember giving a beautiful copy of Augustine's City of God to a pastor who believes in NCT....I really regent such because I know it is collecting dust in some closet or was burnt in a bonfire.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 4, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> A followup thought to the article posted above:
> 
> I know that the article links to an ebook of Daille's book. There is a print-on-demand option to purchase it.
> 
> Are POD books any good? I'm unfamiliar with them.



I have, somehow, a free .mobi version of that book. No clue how I got but if you want to look to at pm me.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for letting me k ow your thoughts on the POD books. It's a neat concept.


----------

